# What breeds are my ducks?



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

This year we decided to get some ducks and so far, we absolutely love them. My dad got two at TSC and I guess they did not say what breed they were so I would like some help identifying them. we got them about July 1st so they are almost 3 months old. I would also like to know if they are male or female. 

Duck #1



























Duck #2




































Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Let me just start off by saying say that I have absolutely zero experience with ducks! So whatever I say could be completely wrong! Lol!

They are so cute! To me, it appears that you have a male/female pair with the female being Duck #1 and the male being Duck #2. After doing a little research, the Khaki Campbell breed looks pretty close to what you have. Here's a picture of a pair I found online.










Hope a more duck experienced member will chime in and give you more/better advice soon!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They look like Rouen ducks. One may be a male, that wouldn't necessarily be a good thing since ducks are aggressive breeders and with a single hen she might be overbred and injured or even killed.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

goathiker said:


> They look like Rouen ducks. One may be a male, that wouldn't necessarily be a good thing since ducks are aggressive breeders and with a single hen she might be overbred and injured or even killed.


 We do have 2 other younger white ducks that I think are hens.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I was going to say khaki campbell because of color, also, but rouen patterns look stronger. Look for the telltale drake feather, and listen for the quacks to determine gender in all ducks and geese.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any recent pictures


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Any recent pictures


I need to take some. One has a curly tail now.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Here are some updated photos of our ducks. Also why do the white ducks have different colored bills?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Pekin Duck Bill Colors (White vs. Yellow)


We have four pekin ducklings. They are from the same hatch, but were separated at 12 days old for about 4 weeks. They are now back together. My concern is, the two that were separated off have very faded, white bills. The other two have vibrant, healthy looking yellow bills. I don't know of...




www.backyardchickens.com


----------

